# Inosanto Seminar.



## bscastro (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey, is anyone on this forum going to the Guro Inosanto Seminar in Toronto this weekend? My instructor (Tom Macaluso) and a group of us are going from Buffalo, NY. If anyone here is going, it would be nice to meet you (if I haven't already).

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2002)

I hope to see him in Indiana next month!


----------



## Samurai (Aug 21, 2002)

If you go to a Guru Dan seminar make sure you bring a *THICK* notebook and several pens.  He will throw out information at you faster then a leading straightblast  

Thanks
*J*eremy *B*ays


----------



## bscastro (Aug 26, 2002)

I got back yesterday from Guro Dan's seminar in Toronto. It was great! My instructor introduced me to him and it was awesome. I have to say I was a big fan of Dan Inosanto, so this was a great event. The seminar was great. He covered mainly Filipino and Indonesian martial arts. 

I loved not just the techniques and drills (which were many) but also his stories and insights that came up as he taught. It was fast paced, but with the help my instructor, our group picked up a lot of it. After each session, we would get together and write notes about what we did. There were 4 in our group, so between us, we got most of what was taught.

I think what was great about his teaching was not that he gave a bunch of techniques, but also that he stressed the *key* points he wanted you to get out of a drill. For example, in a series of espada y daga drills, it wasn't so important that you get the numbering system right (as he mentioned that each master he studied with had a different one anyway), but instead to understand the principal behind the drill. Also, his progressions were very logical and allowed us to build upon what was taught in the previous drill.

In any case, a great time was had by myself and our group.

Bryan


----------

